# whelen edge 9004 upgrade ????



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

ok so i traded a whelen edge 9004 from another member it has 6 flashers ,alley lights,takedown and 4 ccorner strobes i want to upgrade to 10 or 12 strobes with rear work light what do i need for a power supply and other stuff thanks guys 



ps. where can i get green and purpule lenses kinda cheap thanks


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I can tell you right now, this is not going to be a cost effective project, in my opinion. Power supplies are $400 each, if they are still available new for that bar. What is the exact model number?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

My b-link was completely trasformed into the normal edge setup with the edge power supplies so it could be run to a normal controller. I got everything on eBay and it's been working great so far! I have maybe a couple hundred into the swap.


----------



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

yah my bars A non b blink so i could be easy no ???


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

It's not difficult to do, but if you are going to buy new parts, it won't be cheap. If you are going to buy used parts, you are taking your chances. You said you only have four corner strobes now, so you probably only have one PS, which would have 6 outlets.


----------



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

o so i can add 4 more strobes what would i do just buy another power supply
to add the other 6 lol


----------



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

http://http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=96687bar 
this is the bar btw


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

You are running four now, right? So you woud have two outlets available on the PS you have, and would have to buy another PS to add more after that.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

That link is not good.


----------



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

thats what i ment lol http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=96687


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

LOL. Ok, so have you opened the bar up yet?


----------



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

no i will tonight i had the bar at a buddys house and left it their so i will go grab it today


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

k, let us know what you have in there.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

z71plowguy;968147 said:


> ok so i traded a whelen edge 9004 from another member it has 6 flashers ,alley lights,takedown and 4 ccorner strobes i want to upgrade to 10 or 12 strobes with rear work light what do i need for a power supply and other stuff thanks guys
> 
> ps. where can i get green and purpule lenses kinda cheap thanks


www.priority1emergency.com sells used supplies for $100 a piece for the old 9000 edge bars ... i dont know if he still has any available or not ..


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh yeah, I think I might have a green lense. Ill check tomorrow.


----------



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

ok well i took it apart and i fount a board that only has 4 plug that are red white blur green any idea


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

the plugs are red, white, blue and green? Or there is one plug with those four wires?


----------



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

4 different plugs and let me know on that lens thanks for all your help to


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Will do, no problem.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm still looking for other info, but ran across this and you may want to check it out.

http://www.whelen.com/install/130/13050.pdf


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, i guess your power supply only has four outputs, so you don't have any spares. If you want to upgrade, you should probably start looking for two SL6 power supplies.

http://www.whelen.com/install/132/13217.pdf


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Or sell that bar and buy a Mini-Pinnacle, LOL.


----------



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

so would it be hacking in it if i took all the flashers out and drilled them and put hideaways in them with a hide-a-way powersupply


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm about an hour away from you, but you should bring it down so we can look at it. Honestly, why not just pull the flashers out and add LED's to it?


----------



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

true whats u think it would cost to add the leds


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

In my opinion, you should just make some filler panels out of plastic or sheet metal and fasten some LED3's to it. I've seen it done and works out really well, and it will save some money.

These are LED3's in amber:

http://safetylightingandequipment.com/


----------



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds good ill see whast i got for money to spend and we will set up something any luck on the lenses


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I had one green lense, but it's cracked in the middle. Good thing I held onto it, LOLOL.

Sorry.


----------



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

no problem thanks anyway


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

z71plowguy;968147 said:


> ps. where can i get green and purpule lenses kinda cheap thanks


To save yourself a lot of heartace and catching that Irish desease called fundsarelow, I'd check into 540 CMR 22.05 before going with green and purple lenses


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

USMCMP5811;972733 said:


> To save yourself a lot of heartace and catching that Irish desease called fundsarelow, I'd check into 540 CMR 22.05 before going with green and purple lenses


:laughing:


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

z71plowguy;968147 said:


> ok so i traded a whelen edge 9004 from another member it has 6 flashers ,alley lights,takedown and 4 ccorner strobes i want to upgrade to 10 or 12 strobes with rear work light what do i need for a power supply and other stuff thanks guys
> 
> ps. where can i get green and purpule lenses kinda cheap thanks


you have to convert the bar to 9m to do 10 or 12 strobe. the 9004 can only be bumped up to a 9008 it will only hold 2 stock power supplies in the bar. and the list price on one from whelen is like $565 bones.

its really easy to upgrade. but you can add another 4 strobes with a second power supply. but the power supplies handle 4 strobes each and the bar can only operate 2 of them.

also idk why you want green and purple lenses but im pretty sure sirent net.com sells lenses.


----------



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

I have a whelen 50" 9m bar for sale.it has 12 strobes,4 led modules,alleys ,t/d`s flashers etc. it needs lenses which can be bought new for 75.00 on ebay. if you dont want the whole bar i may be willing to part it out if the prices are right.the bar was manufactured in 2004. im not putting it on my new truck and want to go with leds incognito


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

the older strobe Supplys were only 4 outlet 

you could leave it 4 strobe and put some 400 Series LED in it


----------

